# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  mezoterapia

## kika75

Mezoterapia typu roll-on wykonuje się w salonie futuro w warszawie-wykonuje się  mikronakłucia urządzeniem typu roll-on bezposrednio po zabiegu aplikuje się specjalne preparaty -koktaile np.przeciwzmarszczkowe,na przebarwienia,przeciwtrądzikowe,nawilżające,a także na wypadające włosy.Czy ktoś już z was stosował  taki zabieg jak efekt?

----------


## aleandra7

o efekty nie masz co sie martwić jezeli zabieg przeprowadzają profesjonaliści tacy jak mezoterapia.pl. Skontaktuj się z renomowana klinkią, idź na konsultację i zobaczysz sama jak to wygląda

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja skorzystałam z tego zabiegu i musze powiedzieć, ze jest bardzo skuteczny, jestem zadowolona z efektów. Byłam a olsztyńskim gabinecie Beloved, bardzo przyjemny gabinet, będę tam przy okazji wracać.  Po zabiegu skóra jest bardziej napięta, rozjaśniona, zmarszczki wyrównane. Miałam serię czterech zabiegów, myślę, że jeden czy dwa to zdecydowanie za mało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się zdecydowałam na zabieg Scizeer, aby pozbyć się zbędnej tkanki tłuszczowej na brzuchu. Problem znacznie zwielokrotnił się po porodzie. Miałam z tego powodu ogromne kompleksy, wstydziłam się ubrać w ciuchy, w których chodziłam przed porodem. W Klinice Zawodny bardzo sympatyczna Pani wykonała mi  zabieg, wystarczy tylko jeden, efekt fajny. Teraz czuję się znacznie lepiej! Zarówno fizycznie, jak i psychicznie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mezoterapię miałam w Si Belli SPA - to totalnie odmlodizlo moja skore. jest duzo bardziej jedrna, uwazam ze wygladam ladniej i mlodziej. Dużym plusem jest też fakt, że wypełnia niewielkie zmarszczki. Jestem  bardzo zadowolona z efektu. Super sprawa.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Warto pamiętać o szeregu przeciwwskazań do mezoterapii, jak ciąża i karmienia piersią, alergie, uczulenia na składniki do mezokoktajlu, choroby związane z sercem i żyłami, gorączka, aktywna opryszczka, stany zapalne, problemy związane z krzepliwością krwi, stosowanie leków przeciwkrzepliwych, skóra źle tolerująca zastrzyki czy choroby nowotworowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się zdecydowałam na korekcje zmarszczek, bo już nie mogłam patrzeć na to co dzieje się na mojej twarzy. Dostałam namiary na Euro Klinikę i właśnie tam zostałam poprawili mój wygląd przy użyciu kwasu hialuronowego. To była świetna opcja. Nie żałuję, że się zdecydowałam! Wyglądam znacznie lepiej! :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam kilka miesięcy temu na mezoterapii z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopłytkowego. Zabieg wykonała dr Anita Tarajkowska-Olejnik w klinice Melitus. Dla mnie bylo bardzo istotne to, zeby wlasnie byl to lekarz. Bo z kosmetyczkami roznie bywa, a jednak lekarz ma wieksza wiedze, doswiadczenie itd. Na pewno w duzym stopniu zachecila mnie do tego zabiegu sama pani doktor, ktora dokladnie przeprowadzila ze mną wywiad podczas konsultacji i sprawila wrazenie naprawde cieplej pozytywnej osoby. Po tych kilku miesiacach skora nadal wyglada zdrowo, ladnie, jest nawilżona.

----------


## IrishCream

Ja miałam akurat mezoterapię igłową okolic szyi bo tragedia tam była i miałam ją w bardzo dobrym gabinecie Dzięgielewska Instytut oka w Warszawie  :Wink:  Bardzo dobra klinika.

----------


## Serte

Powiem tak, jeśli jesteście z Krakowa albo miast okolicznych i zastanawiacie się nad zabiegiem mezoterapii igłowej, najlepszym wyborem będzie dr Kopycińska! Naprawdę profesjonalistka w każdym calu  :Smile:

----------


## Kike77

> Ja miałam akurat mezoterapię igłową okolic szyi bo tragedia tam była i miałam ją w bardzo dobrym gabinecie Dzięgielewska Instytut oka w Warszawie  Bardzo dobra klinika.


Bardzo polecam zabieg w tym gabinecie. Skórę mam o wiele lepiej nawilzoną. Do tego też miałam wstrzykiwaną botulinę - lwia zmarszczka bardzo mnie denerwowała  :Wink:

----------

